# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Συντήρηση  φόρουμ nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη, για λίγες ώρες το φόρουμ μας θα μείνει εκτός λειτουργίας για λόγους συντήρησης.


Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας..

----------

